# New Hatbox Ghost Display Piece WIP



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I just started this guy last night. I like the way he is shaping up. I hope to have him done by next weekend!Here are a few pics and thanks for looking!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, he is going to be smashing!


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Super-ultra-mega Haunted Mansion fan here, love the sculpt, looking great so far!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great Pumpkin.....you continue to astound me with your brilliance! (I am bowing here before you.......)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'm amazed that it was started yesterday... I really admire people who can do work like this


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks really good. Just a foolish question. Why is he called a Hatbox ghost?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great, nice and freaky, but fun! Are you going to cast him in foam?

Hat box cause I think he has a skull or something that shows through a hat box he is carrying. I think...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderful job on that face!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent chills down my spine!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> He looks really good. Just a foolish question. Why is he called a Hatbox ghost?


What Sawtooth said:

http://www.thehatboxghost.com/


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments i really appreciate it. He will be cast in latex and then he will be back filled with foam. I will then add his white hair and finish him off with his top hat. i will also make him a cape as well and a display stand for him to rest on. he was called the hat box ghost because his head would disappear of his shoulders then re appear in a hat box hence the Hatbox Ghost.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Sculpt.......!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks for link RoxyBlue, So Great Pumpkin how will yours work? great head by the way!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

scarrycher said:


> thanks for link RoxyBlue, So Great Pumpkin how will yours work? great head by the way!


I am only making this Hatbox ghost into a display piece. After I finish this one i will make a full head Hatbox for a future project of re creating a full size prop.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

CreeepyCathy said:


> looks great!


Thanks Cathy! Always a pleasure!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Just completed him today. i will be molding him in a few days. here is what he looks like . Thanks for looking!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow that's fantastic!! seriously amazing.. can't wait to see more!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link Roxy. Now I get it. And he looks remarkably like the one in the link. You're amazing.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

again thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i took a few pics of old hatty with his top hat on and made eye marks on his eye inserts to see what he would look like. Really like the way he turned out. Here are a few pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He really looks fantastic, GP.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nicely done!
Did you do this all from photos (as reference images)?
Are you going to cast this with the eye inserts in place or will you do them as separate objects? As separate objects you could change the material to allow them to glow or to be illuminated from within.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW he looks amazing.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

i just got done casting and foam filling this piece! I love the way he came out!








Will be painting him up soon!


----------

